

Study finds that prayer helps people handle difficult emotions - AndrewDucker
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/12/101214085328.htm

======
dwc
Study finds that talking to the rubber duck on your monitor helps people solve
difficult programming problems.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Absolutely.

And understanding why is potentially very useful.

